

A New Day - antiform
http://jasonsantamaria.com/articles/a-new-day/

======
antiform
If you don't read anything else:

"Well, here is my experiment: a very simple setup for fast design and art
direction around content. I’m approaching this is much the same way one would
approach the design of a magazine: a system for the way content gets handled,
but every layout and story can take on a look of their own within that system.
I’ve established a visual language for the site: a basic eight column grid, a
few typefaces, and more static branded elements like the masthead and utility
information. Beyond that, the system allows me to adapt the design to suit the
content. Typefaces, colors, images, background, columns and layout, can all
easily be manipulated to whatever the art direction calls for."

I've been a fan of Jason Santa Maria's work ever since I started looking for
inspiration in web design. I think it'll be interesting to see what develops
from this site as a result of this concept in the near future.

